# register_globals = on



## sdi (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich müßte für eine Website die Einstellung "register_globals = on" setzen. Wie mache ich das?

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Till (10. Juni 2008)

Füge die Zeile:

 php_flag register_globals 1

im apache direktiven Feld der Webseite in ISPConfig ein.


----------



## sdi (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ja genau das dachte ich mir, ich erhalte aber diese Fehlermeldung:



> *Es ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muß ich da global noch was einstellen?


----------



## Till (11. Juni 2008)

Du mustt apace Direktiven in den Reseller Einstellungen aktivieren.


----------

